# "Thumb Buster" Monster Shrimp.



## Bryannecker

I got this Mantis Shrimp while jigging for bait at the cat.  It is the biggest one I have yet to see.  It was a real "thumb buster!"

It was the beginning of a strange day including lost tackle and gear.  A hook-up with a big Cobia and a tug-of-war between the crew over the anchor and marker buoy. I got this hoot on video!  

See my blog at www.saltwaternecker.com for the full story and video.

If anyone has seem a bigger Mantis Shrimp, please let me know.  
Thanks, 

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## wharfrat

That shrimp mammy could be a new Ga. record! handle with care.


----------



## sea trout

i don't know what that is but i'd love to have a few dozen of em......fried


----------



## oldenred

you mean one of these?


----------



## sea trout

wow! never seen one of those


----------



## sea trout

looks like half shrimp...half mantis....half alien!


----------



## Bryannecker

That is the critter.  An evil looking rascal!  
Wonder if it tastes like a shrimp or a lobster?


----------



## trkyhntr70

Cool, Never seen one of them.


----------



## Mud Minnow

need to put that thing in a hogie bun with some fresh tar tar!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Mantis Shrimp*

I was in Taiwan a couple of months ago and was surprised to see mantis shrimp for sale at the night market.
I didn't taste any, but thought they would probably be good eating.
We caught one down in Gulf Shores several years back and I thought about eating that one too.
I read a while back that if you put them in aquarium, they can "snap" so violently it will break the aquarium.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## creekrocket

Mr. Fishunt said:


> I was in Taiwan a couple of months ago and was surprised to see mantis shrimp for sale at the night market.
> I didn't taste any, but thought they would probably be good eating.
> We caught one down in Gulf Shores several years back and I thought about eating that one too.
> I read a while back that if you put them in aquarium, they can "snap" so violently it will break the aquarium.
> 
> Regards,
> Mr. Fishunt



Thats good cobia bait right there.


----------



## Steve762us

Drop em down your shorts, and dance a jig...supposed to bring you good fishin' luck!


----------



## earl

If or when you catch one , don't handle it bare handed . They will snap their tails and put a spike in you  before you can blink . Had one put it's spike through a web belt . Caught it in the Skidaway .


----------

